
SigOpt: Deep Learning Hyperparameter Optimization with Competing Objectives - bsprings
https://devblogs.nvidia.com/parallelforall/sigopt-deep-learning-hyperparameter-optimization/
======
Zephyr314
Hi I'm one of the co-founders of SigOpt (YC W15) and co-authors of this post.
Let us know if you have any questions!

